# Questions about car rentals for BC Rockies, codes



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 24, 2008)

We have a Hertz mid-size car for 8 days for about $450. We called yesterday about getting a smaller car due to gas prices and can get a Yaris, but the price will be about $100 more due to booking it now, instead of earlier. I have no idea of where we are going or the mileage we'll use. We are flying into Calgary, so I'm thinking exploring Rockies, major mileage, which might be worth the extra $100. Unfortunately, we are going on July 4th, the start of the Stampede, so I don't know that we would do any better on Priceline. What should we consider here? Cost versus mileage? Does anyone have any codes for rentals in Canada?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Kola (Jun 25, 2008)

I would advise you to stick with what you have booked. You are facing THREE problems on the demand side: a) Calgary Stampede b) July 4th holidays c) very limited last minute options. Make sure to fill up in Calgary and again in Canmore before you enter the Banff National Park. I found a significant gas price difference when I toured the area two years ago. The area is spectacular !

K.


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 25, 2008)

If you fill up in Calgary before leaving, stopping just for gas in Canmore is not going to save you much as you will have only used a few litres to get there.  If you haven't filled before leaving Calgary, fill up at the Petro Canada at the intersection of Hwy. 22 & the Trans Canada or Canmore - the prices will be similar.  Try to avoid filling in Lake Louise it is normally very expensive there.

As you already have a reservation, why not try a low ball Priceline bid, if you can.  Most codes will likely work - I played around with some I found at deallocker on National and came in a little less at 420, all taxes in, but it was a compact.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 25, 2008)

I would go for a compact, except that I am so short that I need some of the more mid size features, such as height adjustment on the seat, so I can see where I am going.
Thanks for the tips,
Liz


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm always leery of Priceline because of restrictions. We rented in Vancouver and travelled in BC and AB. Some of the rental companies only gave unlimited mileage in BC and charged mileage if you went into AB.

Through the years, I've found National to be the most easy to deal with as far as restrictions and usually pretty close to the cheapest price. We rented a minivan for 21 days for $866 and change total. A premium car would have been cheaper still, but DH preferred the van for ease of loading the luggage. We folded down the back seats and had way more room than we needed for just the four of us.

The car had 28 km on it when we picked it up. I can't recall the km reading at drop off, but DH ask the agent how many miles it converted to and it was 2968.

You might also want to consider the power of a smaller car. We went up and down more steep grades than we ever have on a vacation.

Sheila


----------

